# 1953 Derny Grand Tourisme



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 13, 2012)

Am selling a few strange machines.

Dernys were used as pacers in French cycle races.

This one is not a pacer but a tandem version

98cc sachs engine

A beast to ride, typical French over-engineering - need four hands for all the controls















The accessory Derny saddlebag is even rarer than the machine, as it only fits this model












http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/cycle-attachment-engines-1953-cyclotandem-derny-grand-tourisme/


----------



## Boris (Apr 13, 2012)

What's the matter Brian are you speechless. I know I am (for once). Actually, more like, dumbfounded. You can be sure that I'll be adding the website to my favorites! Thank You Wing Your Heel!


----------

